# Spadefish Flies



## Fly Flicker (Aug 28, 2008)

Do any of ya'll have any good suggestions for patterns for spadefish?? I'm sure a size 4 or 6 clouser might work good. Do they like bright colors???

Thanks,

J


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

I THINK THE JAMMER WILL BE THE ONE TO ASK THIS QUESTION TO.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

from what I have read, spade fish like to eat small bits of jellie fish. I would think a small hook with a white material on it would work. I would think if you make it small enough they would eat it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW. Can't say I've ever targeted spadefish with my fly rod. I agree with twitch, that when I have kids on a conventional charter, and want to keep the action fast and furious for some them, nothing beats a piece of squid on a small hook dangled in the top 2-3 ft of the water column. I have had some kids have the time of their lives doing that, catching fish until their arms fall off.

So as far as a fly is concerned, I would do something that looked like that I guess. The biggest problem with spadefish is the small size of their mouth, so don't use too large a hook.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Fly Flicker (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll prolly tie up some size 6 or 8 clousers tied in white or pink.

Thanks,

J


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Just a guess but a small chum fly might work, especially if you were chumming.

Instructions are in Lefty Kreh's Salwater Flies book. They are just some Marabou on a hook with a chenille body to match the color of the chum, white, pink, brown, red etc.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Heck...come snapper fishing with me and you will catch all the spadefish/angel fish you ever wanted. Squid works great.


----------

